# Récupération conversation aMsn



## Abbracci (4 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

Il y a environ 1 an j'ai réinstallé Leopard sur mon vieux Powerbook G4. J'aurai voulu savoir si c'était possible de retrouver mes anciennes conversations de 'aMsn' datant d'avant la réinstallation. 
Je me suis dis que rien n'est jamais vraiment perdu sur un ordinateur, alors je me demandais s'il existait un logiciel puissant, payant ou non, qui pouvait récupérer les historiques de conversation de aMsn. 

Merci de vos futurs réponses  Même si je pars très négatif sur le sujet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2013)

Abbracci a dit:


> je pars très négatif sur le sujet...



Tu fais bien, parce que si le simple formatage permettait d'espérer, la ré-installation, elle, a 99,99% de chance de vouer toute tentative à l'échec.


----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2013)

Y'a bien DataRescue ou StellarPhoenix, mais ce genre de conversations doit se trouver dans un dossier cache ou un truc du genre.
Je ne vois pas trop comment tu pourrais les différencier des autres fichiers que DR ou SP pourraient récupérer


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a bien DataRescue ou StellarPhoenix, mais ce genre de conversations doit se trouver dans un dossier cache ou un truc du genre.
> Je ne vois pas trop comment tu pourrais les différencier des autres fichiers que DR ou SP pourraient récupérer



Surtout que ces logiciels ne permettent pas de récupérer des données lorsque d'autres ont été écrites par dessus !


----------



## Abbracci (20 Juillet 2013)

Il n'y a donc aucun logiciel qui permet de récupérer des données dans le genre là après une réécriture ? 

Les historiques doivent bien être encore quelque part dans mon PB, dans un dossier cache ou ailleurs, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2013)

Abbracci a dit:


> Il n'y a donc aucun logiciel qui permet de récupérer des données dans le genre là après une réécriture ?
> 
> Les historiques doivent bien être encore quelque part dans mon PB, dans un dossier cache ou ailleurs, non ?



Pour autant que je sache, elles sont stockées dans un cache en Ram, donc irrécupérables après avoir quitté le logiciel.


----------

